# Are my snails eating my plants ?



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i have an apple snail and i see him graizing on my apongentons a lot, i see a lot of branches floating now and him on them, is he eating them or are they dead and he eats on them ?
if he is doing it are there any snails that wont eat plants ?


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Eeh, does the plant look dead? Cuz I know that my female bettas ate my live plant when I put it in their, luckily my snails were just babies, or it would have only taken 1 week to eat!


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

no the plant is no dead, but leaves are dying !
anyone know if apple snails and plants go together, and if not what snails i can get ?


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Some apple snails will eat plants, some won't. Pomacea bridgesii won't eat plants (except for duckweed), but Pomacea canaliculata loves plants! See
http://www.applesnail.net/
for info on how to tell them apart. Click on "Species" on the menu on the left.

Most pest snails won't harm plants, except perhaps pond snails if you have a population explosion.


----------

